# Ancient Boat Tells About Israeli Maritime Life



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

My, but there's a lot going on with findings recently!

Ancient boat shows Israeli maritime life - Yahoo! News



> JERUSALEM - A boat that plied the coast of the Holy Land 1,300 years ago carrying fish, carobs and olives is helping researchers better understand a little-known period in the region's history.
> 
> The boat, discovered in a coastal lagoon near the northern city of Haifa, dates from the early 8th century, not long after the rise of Islam and the Arab conquest of the Middle East. The find suggests that a long tradition of sea trade was not disrupted by the arrival of new rulers from the Arabian desert.
> 
> ...


 
The story is (again) through AP, is by Matti Friedman, datelined Wed., Jan. 24, 2007, and titled "Ancient boat shows Israeli maritime life".


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Jan 25, 2007)

I've always found the Late Roman and Early Medieval Periods to be particularly fascinating. Partly for the pure visual splendour of it and partly for the intellectual puzzles it presents us. Considering its size and the era in which it was built it might have been comparable to an Arab dhow.


----------

